
GOP thinks bashing tech companies will rally base - sciurus
https://www.politico.com/story/2018/07/08/republicans-midterm-social-media-bias-strategy-659634
======
mtgx
And it may just work. Big Tech has done itself no favors over the past few
years, doing stuff that made it increasingly more disliked. But they thought
it was okay because that stuff made them more money, so they must have been
doing something right, despite all the criticism.

